# LaMotte GH kit - anyone ?



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

I have to refill my NO3 LaMotte test kit and thinking about something else. 

LaMotte makes Total Hardness / Ca Hardness / Mg Hardness, anyone using it ? 

I find my NO3 LaMotte to work like a charm. Once I got one I never looked back on AP / Tetra brands for Nitrate levels. I'm mostly interested in Ca / Mg but in this case I can test for all 3.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

I use the GH kit, very pleased with it.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm currently using one as well, very pleased with it.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Are you all using LaMotte 4824-DR-LT

How much did you all pay ? $40 ?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Jay Luto said:


> Are you all using LaMotte 4824-DR-LT
> 
> How much did you all pay ? $40 ?


http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/iid/463/cid/65


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

I looked at that one and thats not what I'm looking for.

LaMotte 4824-DR-LT gives you:

Total Hardness
Ca Hardness
Mg Hardness

http://www.lamotte.com/pages/common/pdf/instruct/4824drlt.pdf


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Jay, I have half of that kit, just the Lamotte Ca hardness test. I like it, very easy to use, simple readings. The GH would be nice although I just use a calibrated AP test kit for GH using 1 gallon DI and CaCl2=2H2O. The Magnesium test part of that is just is simple subtraction so don't be fooled. They make it sound like your getting 3 tests in one. I am sure you already knew that though.

I also have Lamotte kH/Alkalinity test kit and it is very nice. Works exactly like the Ca hardness kit but with different reagents and a larger test tube. Also simple to use and the only colors you need to worry about is the change fro mone obvoius color to the next. Unless one is completely colorblind, these tests will work great

Is is cheaper to buy the combo test rather than the 2 kits individually? Make sure you compare the number of tests as a combo versus a individually.

If you are lookign for aone time test just for curiousity, your welcome to mail me a sample of your water


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

dennis said:


> The GH would be nice although I just use a calibrated AP test kit for GH using 1 gallon DI and CaCl2=2H2O. The Magnesium test part of that is just is simple subtraction so don't be fooled. They make it sound like your getting 3 tests in one. I am sure you already knew that though.


Yes I did 



> If you are lookign for aone time test just for curiousity, your welcome to mail me a sample of your water


Thank you for the offer !


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

We have the same kit where I teach. You do total hardness (Ca + Mg), then repeat the test, but this time add more sodium hydroxide, which precipitates out all the magnesium, so that you only test for calcium. Then the difference gives you the amount of magnesium. Seems to work well.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks Paul. I'm eye-balling something in the tank at the moment and will decide if I want to spend 40$ on this kit. Will keep you posted.


----------

